# I shot a barn today - -



## Ron Evers (Dec 31, 2013)

- do you like it natural





or converted to B&W?


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

both, but I prefer the b/w.  Nice.


----------



## MitchStrp (Dec 31, 2013)

Black and white all day long.. Grain it up a little bit.. maybe.


----------



## Sharkbait0708 (Dec 31, 2013)

Both are great! Black and White catches the eye more!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 31, 2013)

Like the B&W. And happy new year Ron , wish you the best. Ed


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup.. looks like you hit the broad side.  Congrats.. lol


----------



## EOV (Dec 31, 2013)

Another vote for B&W. Striking.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

I think you should use smaller artillery when you shoot next time. You shot too many holes in that barn. lol!

Nice photo Ron. I like the b&w best.


----------



## cmhbob (Dec 31, 2013)

Love them both. It's amazing how much the mood changes between color and B&W. Two drastically different feelings.


----------



## Rosy (Dec 31, 2013)

the b/w for sure - try giving it a grunge effect if not it's still great


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 31, 2013)

B+W all  day!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2013)

Definitely love the black and white.  Nice conversion.

Best,
Jake


----------



## baturn (Jan 1, 2014)

A vote for colour, and HNY.


----------



## Patrickktown (Jan 1, 2014)

A color splash would be cool too. Juuuuuust a little in one area.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 1, 2014)

Why not one more B&W vote. Nice shot Ron


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have to vote B&W, it adds a feeling of isolation & emptiness to the image somehow.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to comment.  

Baturn (Brian) is not alone, my wife prefers the colour as well.


----------



## Propsguy (Jan 1, 2014)

Another vote for the underdog... I prefer the color version.  The b&w seems forced to my eye.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 1, 2014)

Great barn, love the B&W version


----------



## paigew (Jan 1, 2014)

B/W nice shot! Love the texture and the dramatic sky


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2014)

paigew said:


> B/W nice shot! Love the texture and the dramatic sky



Sorta fits with the existing conditions @ the time I shot it.  I thought it would make a nice HDR but it was -15 or so with strong wind so I just jumped out of the car, shot & jumped back into the car.


----------

